# Greetings from South Africa



## kolobe (Nov 16, 2013)

Hallo. Just a quick introduction. I'm the Immediate Past Master of Lodge Peglerae No:1749 s.c in Rustenburg. For the comming year i will also be handling the office of secretary and treasurer. We are a young Lodge with a average age of 39! Not many of those around. Lol. I wish you all well.

Bro Herman Smit


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Herman

I am from SA too, GLSA Parys Lodge #30. Doing my FC later this month. Feel free to inbox me on this forum.



My Freemasonry


----------



## kolobe (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi my boetie! Lekker om te hoor daar is ander local manne hier. !!!
I would like to attend your FC degree. Just to far from where I live. I visit Lodge Orange #10 every now and then. Also GLSA.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Nov 17, 2013)

Herman check your inbox on this app, sent you a message 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 17, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Hermias (Feb 8, 2014)

kolobe said:


> Hallo. Just a quick introduction. I'm the Immediate Past Master of Lodge Peglerae No:1749 s.c in Rustenburg. For the comming year i will also be handling the office of secretary and treasurer. We are a young Lodge with a average age of 39! Not many of those around. Lol. I wish you all well.
> 
> Bro Herman Smit



Hi Herman. 

Check my profile om te meer info te sien van my. Wellkom op die site, ek is eintlik ook nog "entered aprentice" op die site. Vanaf Swakopmund Namibia. Welwitschia Lodge no: 8678 EC.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## vangoedenaam (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, a welwitschia lodge? I love those weird plants. How did a lodge get named like that?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## kolobe (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome brethern. The nice thing about this site is that I now met 2 brethern from southern africa witch would not have happend without "myfreemasonry.com":29:


----------



## cog41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 11, 2014)

vangoedenaam said:


> Wow, a welwitschia lodge? I love those weird plants. How did a lodge get named like that?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welwitschia

Cool stuff.  A plant can live to be 1000 years old and the males and females are separate plants.  Nice symbolism for a lodge.


----------



## Andy144 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Greetings from England*

Hi, Could Herman Smit please contact me regarding a query about a past member of your Lodge.  Kind and fraternal regards,Andy


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome Brother Herman!


----------

